# My New Traincase!



## lizardprincesa (Jan 5, 2008)

* Yesterday, my sweet hubby surprised me with my 1st ever Traincase!!!!
 He's a strong believer in "the right tool for the job."

    He is tired of seeing me scrounge around trying to dig *that* eyeliner or lippy  out of the bathroom tower's groaning plastic drawers, while being screamed at by my little boy; I seem to be in a constant rush, but trying not to surrender to 'no-time-for-makeup'  just because now I'm "mommy"...My husband is trying to help me not to lose me...(this is a real danger).  I have no time right now for most of my Creative pursuits, but I try to continue on with my m/u obsession, even if merely to try a quick new look each Day, or even if it's only eyeliner & mascara....

    My camera won't work! I've tried 2 sets of newly charged batteries! Grrrr....

    Well, for now, it's like this: He bought me a MAC clone, a medium-sized one....It opens out on both sides into 3 drawers, & has a ton of room in the bottom. I'd love to play with it all Day, but I can't.

     When I went to sleep last Night, the  case looked shiny, jaunty & proud, full of (only MAC) fluidlines, liquidlast liners, shadows (11, I think),  pigments (samples, all but 2). I didn't even realize the volume of m/u I'd amassed in less than a year! (Much of my MAC is from swaps & eBay stress-buys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      This AM, when I awoke & saw the  gleaming case sitting near our bed, I felt newly excited, & rushed to add all my Urban Decay eye m/u.  Next, I added most of the eye m/u I bought when I was living in England (mostly from a huge, multi-floored BOOTS in Birmingham, & a few (StarGazer shadows & eyeDusts) from Oasis, a huge store of fantasy, also in Birmingham.
I added in several d/s eye shadows & liners, as well.

     I have placed almost all my eye m/u into the case, & unbelievably, what seemed to be a huge holder, is now saying, "Please, no more!"

     Granted, the majority of my m/u *is*  for the eyes. However, I do also own *many* lipsticks, a few glosses, as well as powders, loose & pressed,  blushes,  etc......

     I am going to have to  make some decisions! Perhaps, I will keep only my MAC in the  case. The  problem  with that will be: still room for more!!

   I have thought, on & off, that I ought to decorate this * *beautiful tool! I'd love to tape on pics of David Bowie, Kabuki's work (& other unique  people & their m/u art), Vintage glamour (pin-ups), MAC postcards (I do have 2 now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Robin (angel hubby) dreams of a Day when we can go away for a romantic weekend  (we never have a break to go out alone); he thinks I could then decorate the case with stickers from all the exotic places we visit...(a Dream this is, right now.)   
I don't know....do you decorate your traincase on the outside? I doubt I can
resist! (Wonder how to stick stuff onto aluminum.)

     I'd *love* to hear how you arrange a medium-sized traincase**(I'm guessing maybe about 12"long x9" w by 9" tall, one with a 3 drawer open-out
onto each side. I have a feeling I'll just keep changing & rotating the contents based up**on whims. A big part of  me thinks I ought to fill every possible  inch, & then sell it & donate the proceeds to hungry children.

Anyway.....I am too verbose....Thanks for reading, & I'd love  your comments...    Thank You! Wishing everybody a beautiful Day!

    vxxCherylFaith
*


----------



## _su (Jan 5, 2008)

congrats!!

i just got the big black caboodles one for xmas. i haven't even started putting goodies in it yet!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations on your traincase!  I got one for Christmas too!  And already I'm running out of room in it, and mine is only slightly bigger than yours!  But I can completely relate to the joy and excitement of a traincase. 

I wish I could give you advice on how to organize it, but I keep rearranging it because I am constantly buying off of Specktra!  But lately, I'm thinking I might be better off putting the lippies back into the old sterlite container since I take those with me in my bag more often.

Good luck figuring it out and enjoy!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jan 5, 2008)

*Thanks & enjoy yours!!  I was just thinking of changing the title of my post to "It looked  so big!".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peace&Joy,CherylFaith*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jan 5, 2008)

May you enjoy!!
  Giggles, CherylFaithxx


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jan 5, 2008)

*Eek! I haven't gotten the posting thing down yet.I'm trying to do 12 things
at once. I meant to respond to each of you in sequence.Sorry!Enjoy!*


----------



## nilt1aK (Jan 7, 2008)

Yay for good husbands and train cases!


----------

